# Spicy Pan Fried Croaker



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Spicy Pan Fried Croaker* 

3 pounds croaker, cleaned
1 cup yellow cornmeal
1 & 1/2 teaspoons paprika
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon celery salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/4 teaspoon dry mustard 

1/4 teaspoon onion powder
3 teaspoons lemon juice
1 cup milk
Bacon fat for frying or substitute your favorite oil
Lemon wedges for garnish 


Wash fish and pat dry. Combine cornmeal and seasonings. Dip fish in milk and then roll in seasoned cornmeal. Place fish in a single layer in hot bacon fat/oil in a 12 inch skillet. Fry at a moderate heat for 4 to 5 minutes or until brown. Turn carefully. Fry 4 to 5 minutes longer on the other side or until brown and flakes easily when tested with a fork. Drain on absorbent paper. Serve with lemon wedges. Serves 6.


----------

